# 2013 Secret Santa Participants



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

In this thread I will post the status of those that are participating in this year's Secret Santa event. It will show who has signed up to participate and the status they are in, i.e. questionnaire sent; questionnaire returned; buddy assigned, etc.

Remember that if you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa, you will need to pm me your *email address* so that I can send you a Questionnaire to complete. Also please be sure to read the following thread which describes the event and who is eligible to participate:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ated/171858-its-2013-secret-santa-time-3.html

*List of Participants:*
Alvar's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
Ashley21 - Questionnaire Completed
askm4 - Questionnaire Completed
Bailey02 - Questionnaire Completed
Bailey&Me - Questionnaire Completed
Canada - Questionnaire Completed
chicklet and simba - Questionnaire Completed
ckanen2n - Questionnaire Completed
Cyndilou - Questionnaire Sent
cyndrae - Questionnaire Completed
dntdelay - Questionnaire Completed
dognut - Questionnaire Completed
donnad - Questionnaire Completed
dragonsdawn - Questionnaire Completed
eiksaa - Questionnaire Completed
Furbabies Mom - Questionnaire Completed
Gongjoo - Questionnaire Sent
Grace's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
IzzyBellasMom - Questionnaire Completed
Lacie's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
ladodd - Questionnaire Completed
Leila's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
littlefluffbabies - Questionnaire Completed
Madelinesmommy - Questionnaire Completed
maggieh - Questionnaire Completed
maglily - Questionnaire Completed
maltese manica - Questionnaire Completed
maltese#1fan - Questionnaire Completed
mdbflorida - Questionnaire Completed
meilerca - Questionnaire Completed
mfa - Questionnaire Completed
michellerobinson - Questionnaire Completed
mom2bijou - Questionnaire Completed
mrsmediauph - Questionnaire Completed
Orla - Questionnaire Completed
Rin - Questionnaire Completed
sherry - Questionnaire Completed
socalyte - Questionnaire Completed
sophiesmom - Questionnaire Completed
snowbody - Questionnaire Completed
StevieB - Questionnaire Completed
summergirl73 - Questionnaire Completed
The A Team - Questionnaire Completed
TobyC's Mom - Questionnaire Completed
ToniLWilson - Questionnaire Completed
wkomorow - Questionnaire Completed
Yukki - Questionnaire Completed


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting this............ cheered me up a bit!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Lynn, I don't see my name listed, but I did receive your questionnaire. Can't wait to start shopping.:chili:We had so much fun last year.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maltese#1fan said:


> Lynn, I don't see my name listed, but I did receive your questionnaire. Can't wait to start shopping.:chili:We had so much fun last year.


Karen -- sorry. You're on my spreadsheet -- just added you above. Got interrupted (at work) while doing this. I just hate when WORK comes before SM fun. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> In this thread I will post the status of those that are participating in this year's Secret Santa event. It will show who has signed up to participate and the status they are in, i.e. questionnaire sent; questionnaire returned; buddy assigned, etc.
> 
> Remember that if you want to participate in this year's Secret Santa, you will need to pm me your *email address* so that I can send you a Questionnaire to complete. Also please be sure to read the following thread which describes the event and who is eligible to participate:
> 
> ...


I LOVE my new name!!!! Fuss babies mom!! It suits me just fine!!!LOL!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Yeah.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay! Gonna go check my email and get started filling it out. 

Oh, and cute name, fusbabiesmom! : )


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> I LOVE my new name!!!! Fuss babies mom!! It suits me just fine!!!LOL!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Typing to quickly. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> I LOVE my new name!!!! Fuss babies mom!! It suits me just fine!!!LOL!!


OMG that is too funny!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Woo hoo!!! I'm already getting excited! Now where did I put that santa hat....


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Too funny!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Typing to quickly. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:



That's so :smrofl: we need a fuss babies Mom.....sorry Deb, that is funny or I'm just tired...:smrofl:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Just sent our questionnaire back!!! 

While filling it out it hit me that my Gracie is going to be 2 by Christmas!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump

*Please check post #1 in this thread to make certain that I have your correct status -- i.e., if you've completed your questionnaire and returned to me, it shows that your questionnaire is completed and if you've pm'd me with your email address to let me know that you want to participate, it shows that a questionnaire has been sent to you.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lynn, please send me another questionnaire! My computer crashed and I have a new laptop but I don't have the questionnaire. My email is [email protected].


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Almost wasn't going to do it this year but then I remembered how much fun it was last year, and the year before, and the...Well you know.:innocent: I'm in, Lynn. Send me a questionnaire s'il vous plait. As long as I don't have to put MY weight down on it, I'll fill it out. :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just a reminder that you only have until next Friday, 10/25/13 to get your questionnaires completed and back to me.

Also you have until 10/25/13 to signup and complete questionnaire if you haven't signed up yet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Cant wait


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks for emailing us the Questionnaire! 
Tucker is reading it over!  (with some help from me!)


----------



## chicklet and simba (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't Wait!! Thanks again for organizing this!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow almost missed it. Glad to sign up love secret santa!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very excited about this!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Can't wait to find out who our buddy is.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

So excited!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep looking at Pet items on line or in a Pet Store! Can't wait to find out if we!ve got boys or girls! Or one of each!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Filling out our form now! So excited to spoil another fluff for the holidays  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

BUMP - come on guys -- please get your questionnaires completed and returned to me.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Please check your status in post #1. I have contacted each of you that has yet to complete your questionnaire both by email and pm and have sent you duplicate copies of the questionnaires in case you've lost the 1st one I send. So there's no excuse for not getting these back to me by tomorrow.

If I don't have the questionnaires back by tomorrow, you will not be assigned a Secret Santa buddy.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I can't wait to find out who I'll be shopping for 

I'll have to be patient a little while longer!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I just sent mine in!


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank Lynn!!! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I sent mine about a week ago. Just a random question when will we find out who are buddy is?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I will be assigning buddies over the weekend. You will receive an email with your buddy assignment(s) and his/her questionnaire. 

Then it's time to SHOP!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I can't wait! So much fun to participate in this -thanks Lynn!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't wait to start shopping! I'm taking Maddie shopping with me!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I can't wait to start shopping! I'm taking Maddie shopping with me!


Of course -- and when Maddie picks out something for her buddy, she expects you to get one for her too. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

At least that's how it works at our house. :thumbsup:


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Of course -- and when Maddie picks out something for her buddy, she expects you to get one for her too. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> At least that's how it works at our house. :thumbsup:


Haha very true!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - thanks again for doing this. It's something to look forward to every year. I was looking at some pet things the other day and tempted to get some things but need to know if Tyler's SS will be a boy or girl. I know we all can't wait until the assignments.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Can't wait to see who we're shopping for!


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

YES...It's shopping time!!!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Today's the day!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay!! I can't wait to see whose name we get! I'll be checking my email lots until it comes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yo, Lynn! Where's my assignment at? Are you slackin'? 

Just kidding.  

That's my way of saying I can't wait to see who it is. The guessing threads are my favorite. No pressure! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love the guessing also! Last year we didn't have a clue!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Just home from work and eagerly awaiting the email


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Lynn - thanks again for doing this. It's something to look forward to every year. I was looking at some pet things the other day and tempted to get some things but need to know if Tyler's SS will be a boy or girl. *I know we all can't wait until the assignments.*


I am soooo bad at waiting! :blush:
I've already brought home a few things for SS!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Everyone should have their assignments.


----------



## Susabell (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't have enough posts to participate this year. But I will enjoy watching all your posts and photos


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The reveals are the most fun. Love looking at the reveal picture.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Ohhhh How Fun!
I also will enjoy watching to see who gets who and photos. :thumbsup:


----------

